# Oo road car



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

*On road car*

Ok you guys i didn't think id ever say this(I love off road), but what is the cheapest and best on road car?'\

Thanks


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been thinking about the Team Losi xxx-s or the Team Associated tc-4.


----------

